# Status of Jax, FL locals, both D* and E* - ??



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just moved to the Georgia coast from the Atlanta area. I heard that D* is going to put locals into Jax soon. Does anyone know when, and if E* is going to do the same?

Also, is zip 31520 in the Jax DMA?

TIA for the info.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

According to this press release:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/headline.jsp?id=09_23_2002A

Jacksonville locals will begin transmission in early November on Directv. Don't know about E*, but I heard they (E*) won't have all the stations in the market.

As far as which DMA you're in, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Nick, I was wondering why you wern't around for the past few weeks, I guess that explains it. Hope the move went well!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone have access to this???

http://www.nielsenmedia.com/reports_available/Directory of Zip Codes by Local Market/zipsbydma.html


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nick, tell me what county your in and I can find the MARKET


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Nick,

One of the local stations here in Jax said that the local stations will begin to broadcats on DTV on Nov. 6. On the last Charlie Chat, Charlie said that as of now, E* will carrying any of the Jax locals because they could not reach retrans rights. I take it you love in Georgia. Many of the stations signals reach into Georgia but you may want to call the locals to find out if you are technically in the Jax DMA.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Bryan, it's Glynn County


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

He is in Brunswick. I believe that is the
Jax DMA. Corrections are welcome.
Brunswick is served by only one "local"
station but I believe Savannah locals
may be accessible OTA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Brunswick is located in the Jax DMA according to Neilsen Media Research. nielsenmedia.com has the info under 2002-03 DMA.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> _Hey Nick, I was wondering why you wern't around for the past few weeks, I guess that explains it. Hope the move went well! _


Steve, thanks for noticing my temporary absence from the board. It's a sad story - but with a happy ending - returning to the beautiful 'Golden Isles of Georgia' 

AFH said _"...I take it you 'love' in Georgia..."_

Not yet, AFH, but soon I hope. 

Thanks for all the responses. Looks like Charlie could at least cut the retrans deal that D* has. Right now my Dish 500 is only getting 110W - the problem's either that pine tree branch to the right side of the dish, or I'm looking cockeyed at the birds and seeing 110 with the 119 LNB.

Anywho, at least my glass is half-full! The only OTA alternative I have with my funky rabbit-ears is Brunswick's only local, PAX ch 21, with 21 hours a day of infomercials.  Maybe I'll sneak a couple of deep-fringe Bowflex antennas into the attic to snag Savannah and Jax locals.

On a planned 9 ft pole, I will be adding a second dish for 61.5W in anticipation of going HiDef  early next year. I haven't yet told E* that I moved out of the Atlanta DMA. Gotta get my networks somehow. Charlie is billing my CC so I'm sure he doesn't care, and if he should call me one day to get my opinion on things, he'll get my Atlanta-based cellphone - which is now in permanent (analog) roaming mode and eating up batteries like crazy!

Have a nice day


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I haven't yet told E* that I moved out of the Atlanta DMA.


Good solution and welcome back. I hope you enjoy island life in the new pad. Hang on to Atlanta until JAX is added.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Right you are, Richard!

Whaddaya think my chances are of getting a free 2nd dish out of Charlie (for Atlanta's 2nd PBS - wink-wink  ) in view of my recent move & current location?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Trouble is they require a "professional installation" for those dishes. The install is done by Dish employees, not local dealers. Boo hiss.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<sigh> bummer!


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nick, yep your definately in Jacksonville. It's a small world, my aunt lives in Brunswick, my niece is from Jacksonville, my mother used to live in Neptune Beach on the A1A


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> my mother used to live in Neptune Beach on the A1A


Gee, and I live on the corner of A1A a bit south of there. My uncle lived for many years on A1A in Cocoa Beach. We are all neighbors.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

A1A is like one of those places that puts a bunch of "A"s in front of a name to get to the front of the phonebook... :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, James. Like there's a yellow pages ad for A1A. It's listed under A-AAAAA-
A1A-Aardvark-abacadabra. The ad copy reads:

_Come try Florida's Highway A1A. Smoothest asphalt on the Florida coast. Lots of bridges, boats and buoys - fun for the kiddos, and granny will love the slow, relaxing pace. Join thousands of tourists enjoying A1A -- Florida's best kept secret. For reservations call 1-800-GO-SLOW. You'll be glad you did!_

Bryan, I saw your aunt in the Winn-Dixie on Glynn Ave. She was fondling the zuchinni squash. 

_*"Small world! - Small world!"*_


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, but I always preferred Route 666 here in AZ/NM....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Route 666....hmmmm!!??

Isn't that the highway that Richard Dreyfus took to get to the Devil's Tower?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

*The Highway of the Beast.*

Its also a road from Alpine, AZ and Clifton, AZ.

US DOT Site on Route 666



> Boring though it may be to contemplate, the route was simply the sixth branch of U.S. 66 in 1926.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Of course AZ has some pretty cool roads...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like Rt. 69 has the correct AZimuth.  Does it go north, too?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You tell me Nick, whats wrong with this sign?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick,

Take a look *here* and scroll down to channels 9050-9057

BTW...interstate 69 runs through Climax, MI

See ya
Tony


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Tony - as a point of correction - WKFT's tower was taken down by a small plane, not a storm. But the net effect is still the same


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tnx, Tony. I should have looked at the EKB first. Good to know Jax locals are assigned. Still want to know when they will be illuminated.

BTW, Cumming GA is a long, hard drive from Climax GA .


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> WKFT's tower was taken down by a small plane, not a storm. But the net effect is still the same


Not to the pilot.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Scooper. Updated the list to correct that error.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From Dish Network Dealer News:

"Jacksonville, Florida: DISH Network will launch local programming from the Jacksonville DMA on November 6, 2002. The service is available for $5.99 a month as all major stations will be carried. Individual stations are not sold a la carte and Jacksonville, Florida locals are not available as a Distant Network."

Thanks for the good news, Scott!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Nick,

I was just told by a CSR that Dish started carrying Jax locals as of OCT 30. Dish customers in Jax can go ahead and order them. The turn around was pretty quick seeing as though Charlie said only a couple of weeks ago that retrans rights could not be reached. Dish seems to be on the ball. Directv is sitting on there hands when it comes to locals in the Jax area because they can turn them now but for some reason they have not..........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks AFH. Looks like it's time to call Dish and order Jax locals.

What is your location?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

I am in Jax waiting for Nov. 6 when DTV finally puts the locals up. It will be interesting to see if your address falls within the Jax locals area.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick, let me know if you could actually get your locals or not and what channels you actually get. The retailer news said Nov 6 for Jax. Post here or PM me.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Tony Dish offers all the locals here in Jacksonville. Those are as follows: Channel 4 WJXT (Ind.), Channel 7 WJCT (PBS), Channel 12 WTLV (NBC), Channel 17 WJWB (WB), Channel 25 WJXX (ABC), Channel 30 WAWS (FOX & UPN), Channel 47 WTEV (CBS).


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks! I'm updating the list right now.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Jax resident here too.

Am thinking about the local package for D*, but I get locals pretty darn good w/ an OTA indoor antenna. ABC-25 is the only anomaly, but with a twist of a knob on my antenna, it comes in ok.

Besides, I'm already leaning my dish against the screen on my balcony. I doubt the bigger dish I'd need would fit, and I really don't want to shell out more $$ for the dish, the new receiver, and then the monthly charge...

--BearsFan


----------

